# The ideal simple nano reef setup?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm interested in setting up a reef tank some where between 10 and 30 gallons. There are so many different set-ups that I'm not sure what's best for me. Here are my goals:

Expense: I don't want to spend loads to but I'd rather spend a bit more to start with if it will save me a lot of money or time in the long run.

Stock: I'd like to keep corals but I don't have grand ideas, I'd be very happy with two or three mushroom corals (which are my favourite anyway). I'm fond of shrimp so I'd like one or two as well as the usual critters like snails. Depending on the size of tank I go for probably one or two fish but I'd rather keep stocking levels low and I'd even consider no fish if I go for the 10 gallon.

Maintenance: This I'd like to be as easy as possible. I am under no illusion that my tank will look after it's self but I have learned from FW tanks I'd rather have more time to fiddle with my tank and enjoy it than the pressure of 'if I don't do it today my fish will suffer'. I'd also like fixed monthly costs not to be high. Again I don't mind to wait and save up for the set-up I need or stock I want but monthly costs are always there.

So what do I need? For example some people say you must have a skimmer others say it's better just to have live rock. Then there are lights, sump etc, etc. I don't mind doing all the reading I have to but it would help if some one with more experience can point me the right way.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

In the size range you've indicated, I'd suggest a 29 gallon set-up (I've actually had what you're looking for in the past). Take your time and look used if you want to save money. I had my tank drilled in both corners and used one bulkhead for the overflow (with a strainer) and the other for a return (with some lock link and a nozzle). I used a 20 gallon long for a sump. I think I used a Mag 5 for my return pump.

For lighting my preference is 4 -T5s with individual reflectors. You could use a fixture if you don't want a top but you cut down on flexibility if you go that route. As for a skimmer, I like a small Euro Reef, ASM, or Octopus. Again, I like used. It can save you a bunch here.

Live rock. I'd go 50lbs. You could go with 50% live rock and 50% dry base rock but if you keep your eyes open you can probably find second hand LR for between $2.50 and $3.50 per pound. One bag of sand and don't waste your money on live sand. Your sand will be live soon enough from the organisms on your rock.

Cycle in your tank. I use grocery store shrimp for this. Now you're ready to go.

You're probably going to want a powerhead like a Korallia 2 for water circulation and I always recommend a GFCI and tank ground.

Take a few minutes to read the Sticky's that I've posted in the beginners area if you haven't already and go slowly. Best of luck!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Nano reefs are really rewarding ventures. I started with a 12g nanocube setup and loved it; I recently moved all my livestock into a 24g. In general, larger is better because the larger a volume of water is, the less susceptible it is to quick fluctuations in WQ parameters. But I personally think small tanks look amazing. So, it's a bit of a personal preference issue. 

As far a lighting goes, T5s are a great option for what you're looking to do like Dr. Hank said. IMO, a protein skimmer is unnecessary with a small volume of water; as long as you do regular water changes (I do 25% weekly on a nano) you won't have any WQ problems. For liverock, you can usually find second hand stuff online which is a good way to go as long as the person you get it from doesn't have an aiptasia infestation or anything like that. You'll need a minimum of 1 lb LR/ gal of water, more is definitely better. I tend to like having a deep rather than shallow sandbed and would recommend at least 2in of sand. My substrate of choice for reefs in aragonite and would highly recommend using it. Koralia is definitely a great brand for a powerhead. 

A sump is not necessary, but can definitely be desirable in that it increases your total volume of water. It also gives you a place to put a protein skimmer, heater, etc. so that your equipment is not visible in the tank. You'd want to have a sump that was the same or greater volume of water as your display tank. 

A really important thing here is to take plenty of time to cycle your tank; don't rush this process because most corals do much better in a system the more mature it is. I use straight ammonia to cycle my tanks. Be patient with this part! 

There are tons of great coral species that would thrive in a simple set-up like the one you're proposing. Some corals to consider in addition to mushrooms are: xenia, star polyps, zooanthids, palythoas, and some of the LPS species. What kinds of fish are you thinking of keeping?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I have been keeping FW for years so I understand the importance of not rushing it and I've got the newbie impatience out of me . I know that reef tanks are more delicate but many of the same principles apply.

I have a 30 gallon tank that I might use but there would be no sump with that one because of where it would be. If I use a smaller tank It will be in another spot and I might go with a sump. 

One of my bigger questions is on the protein skimmer. Some people think it's way better others recon it means you have to dose lots of trace elements which is too hard to balance in a nano. It seems I could get away without one but I'll get one if it is better to have one.

Some thing i forgot to say is that one of my biggest concerns is with heat. Our summers are very hot and we don't have AC. I'm not sure how big a problem this is going to be, it might even stop the project. For my FW tanks I run an air stone, open the hood and turn off the lights on the hottest days (like 10 or 15 all together) but it's trickier in a nano reef.

Fish, I was really thinking I'd do the set-up and then decide on the fish that was best for it, if any. My husband would like a pair of clowns but I'd only go for that in the larger end of my range. I like fish with pretty colors and or interesting personalities.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're worried about heat, then the bigger tank the better. With a really small volume of water there's almost no way to control temperature spikes. How hot is hot? I broke down and bought a chiller for my 24g nanoreef; I have a metal halide lamp for mine so it has the potential to get up to 90 degrees on a warm day with the light on, so I really didn't have a choice in the matter. But chillers are mighty expensive; I definitely couldn't afford it, but losing all my corals to a temperature spike would be quite a bit more costly than the chiller. Gives you some peace of mind then too.

Whether or not you go with a skimmer probably will depend on the tank size you decide on. If you do something larger like a 30g, I'd recommend getting one. If you do a small tank (less then 20g), I personally don't think it's necessary. As long as you're doing regular water changes, it'll keep your dissolved organics down enough where skimming isn't imperative. As far as dosing with a skimmer goes, I feel that as long as you're doing regular water changes with a high quality salt mix, you'll be replenishing your essential elements without going crazy with the dosing. 

One of the fish that I always recommend looking into for nanos is a shrimp goby. There are many species of shrimp gobies that readily pair up with pistol shrimp and live together and share food in a burrow. It's a really cool pairing to watch and makes for a great addition to even small nanoreefs.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> How hot is hot?


Not too sure about the water but we (South Portugal) some times get 42 degrees outside which would make it about 38 in the house maybe.



ladyonyx said:


> One of the fish that I always recommend looking into for nanos is a shrimp goby. There are many species of shrimp gobies that readily pair up with pistol shrimp and live together and share food in a burrow. It's a really cool pairing to watch and makes for a great addition to even small nanoreefs.


I like the sound of that, will check them out.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

If you go with the 30g I would use the cpr hob aqua fuge. It comes with it's own pump and all and will give you about 5 extra gallons of water for bet better stablaty. And that also will give u a spot to put your heater and doesn't need slot of space behind the tank itself. Plus it gives u a simple refugium for a better all natural filtration.
Reef Aquarium Filtration: AquaFuge External Hang-On Refugium

As for fish since u said you like color you should look at fire fish. They have a red n white or another one that is purple and white. They have long slender bodies and a cool sharp fin on the top that they stick strait uphttp://www.LiveAquaria.com/images/categories/large/lg-71133-firefish.jpg
http://www.LiveAquaria.com/images/categories/product/p-71146-purple-firefish.jpg


----------

